# To Upload: Original Documents or Certified Documents?



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I am lodging my 190 Visa application. My question is on what documents to be uploaded. I have the scanned copy of original documents in color and certified copies. On the online application, it was not mentioned about what documents that needs to be uploaded. Please clarify.

-Rams


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If the originals are in color, scanned colored copies are OK.

If the originals are B&W, they need to be notarized & then scanned.
Good luck!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I am lodging my 190 Visa application. My question is on what documents to be uploaded. I have the scanned copy of original documents in color and certified copies. On the online application, it was not mentioned about what documents that needs to be uploaded. Please clarify.
> 
> -Rams


In DIAC website, for visa subclass 190, it is clearly mentioned that all supporting documents should be certified. Pls go through the website for 100% confirmation.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I am lodging my 190 Visa application. My question is on what documents to be uploaded. I have the scanned copy of original documents in color and certified copies. On the online application, it was not mentioned about what documents that needs to be uploaded. Please clarify.
> 
> -Rams


Hello

You need to upload scanned copies of your certified documents. Documents which are not certified be it colored or b&w will not be accepted.
In any case, all documents you are attaching must be certified.

All the best for your application !!!


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys

thanks for your replies. I get to know we should apply certified (notary) copies only after clicking on the blue help icon

Thanks again!

-Rams


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

The DIAC webpage doesn´t mention anything about colored scans being accepted. But from the several members of this forum, it seems that colored scans are ok.

Has anyone been granted their 189/190 visa and had only submitted scans of the (colored) documents?.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Read the link below:

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Color scans ARE acceptable.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

tenten said:


> Read the link below:
> 
> Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Color scans ARE acceptable.


Yes, it says that if colour scanned then no need to certify them.


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

Needs help regarding this. 

How can I certify Avaya certificate of completion? Avaya docs were downloadable using your avaya account but those certificates has no signature and Avaya said that there docs were globally accepted. How can i certify those documents?


----------



## Ramchand (Jul 7, 2015)

ramoz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> thanks for your replies. I get to know we should apply certified (notary) copies only after clicking on the blue help icon
> 
> ...


Hi Rams, Hope you are doing good.


I have 5+ years of experience in software Industry as a Tester both in Manual and Automation Testing. I would like to migrate to Australia through skilled professionals category. Could you please let me know about the types of visas and job category that i need to apply for assessment.

My Qualification is MCA(Master of Computer Applications).

Please share your ideas, it will be useful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2017)

It is advisable to upload same docs that you used for assessment. so i would recommend to upload certified copies. i noticed some people submit high quality colour copies as well. but once you upload certified copies, case officer will be more convinced.




ramoz said:


> I am lodging my 190 Visa application. My question is on what documents to be uploaded. I have the scanned copy of original documents in color and certified copies. On the online application, it was not mentioned about what documents that needs to be uploaded. Please clarify.
> 
> -Rams


----------

